# talk between two computers on the same router



## 7horeau (Jul 3, 2007)

I have two computers connected to my D-LINK DI-604 Router, which connects to DSL internet service through a bridged Westell 6100 modem.
File and print sharing is turned off on both computers. NetBIOS is off in the adapters TCP/IP config. 8signs firewall is installed.

I want to be able to use the fact that both computers share a common connection with the router to set up an audio intercom between the two. 

I installed CQ-Phone pc to pc free phone, but when I try to summon the other computer, CQ Phone sends the information to "the planet" on the internet, I don't think this is necessary or desirable so I'm dumping CQ Phone, 

How can I get to talk to the person on the other computer and keep it in the house??? Thanks for reading.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

This software may be able to work it out.


----------

